# EMC testing for DIY controller like P&S ?



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Somebody wanted to comply with European law, possibly in Germany many years ago. They mentioned €2,000 for each test IIRC. The Soliton 1 has a mod to make it comply but thats all I can recall


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

piotrsko said:


> Somebody wanted to comply with European law, possibly in Germany many years ago. They mentioned €2,000 for each test IIRC. The Soliton 1 has a mod to make it comply but thats all I can recall



I believe that was for an AC controller. The Soliton had indeed some sort of EMC compliancy when using some additional parts/shielding to it.
But does a DC controller transit more 'noise' then an AC controller ?


----------

